# Linked - what an amazing feeling !!



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Well we had the strangest most wonderful Valentines ever!!      Our SW rang in the morning (first time since panel in October) and asked if she could call in the afternoon - I just knew it was a match, couldnt wait for 4pm to come.    We have been linked with a little boy within the same LA, he is just 2, absolutely beautiful and sounds totally adorable.            SW said that we had been linked for a while, and the SW's agree its a strong match (only us being put forward)    They left the file and said take as long as we needed to decide, (it didnt take us long) I think DH had made his mind up before me even, everything just seems right even his name. DH rang the next morning to say we are sure he is right for us    xx

The plan is to meet SW's and FC this week!!  (cant wait to hear more and hopefully see more pics of our beautiful boy)  It is the most amazing feeling in the world        Just keeping everything crossed now, matching panel April. 
Will keep you all posted      

Best wishes    

Wendy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations mummy & daddy!!

Its a great feeling and I can still remember it all these years on downt he line!!

Enjoy and keep us updated!

Love
andrea
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic news....can't wait to hear more...

Bop


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

What lovely news   

Wishing you well x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Amazing news!! Hope it all goes well and you get to meet him very soon! xx


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

i can imagine how estactic you must be, we are patiently waiting for a match too, but it seems so long to wait.


congrats hope it all goes well for you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah i got goosebumps reading that..its such a unique feeling when you finally get profile/info on 'the one'
enjoy the moment  

kj x


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats very exciting news, hope it all goes well for you


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats to you both, cant wait to be at this stage myself.
Hope all goes well and in your arms asap.
Skyblu.xx


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations !!  
Such lovely news. Looking forward to hearing all about it.
Love from Duckling x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks so much for your lovely responses   

For those who are waiting, dont worry im sure it will be you soon, I felt exactly the same, sometimes just a day can turn your world on its head! xx We just have to keep everything crossed now!

Will keep your posted of any news 

Best wishes   


Wendy xxx


----------



## annastacia (Jan 20, 2011)

Amazing news and very exciting for you, hope it all goes smoothly. The fc's of the little one we hope to adopt completely brought him to life for us and it was such an amazing meeting.....and the time really does fly now.....hold on tight!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations!! What a wonderful Valentine's Day   

xx


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

That’s lovely to read, you must be walking on air! Congratulations and hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Not much of an update really - Sadly our social worker retired a few days after we were linked, and so we have been waiting (as patiently) as we could to hear from our new one.  Unfortunately this took 3 weeks!!

Anyway we are all back on track now and looking forward to meeting our little ones social worker and hopefully his fc this week.

Our parents and family are offering to buy us things, wardrobe, pushchair, car seat, bedding!! It all seems so bizzare to finally be choosing, but its completly fantastic too   

Due to the delay, our panel date will be delayed too and likely to be early/mid May now, fingers crossed our beautiful boy should be here the end of May, just in time for fathers day my DH keeps reminding me ha ha   

Best wishes   

Wendy


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's hoping time flies by for you


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Finally an update, hooray!

Social workers, support worker and foster carers have met today and agreed its a strong match   

We will be meeting his FC next week (cant wait) and then panel is just over 5 weeks. It all sounds very straight forward while its the same LA to be honest, dont mind the wait now really, we have lots to do - gotta get everything nice for him to come and wreck it   

xxxx best wishes everyone


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Fantastic news.

Enjoy the coming weeks

Bop


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Wonderful news!! 
Know you'll be really busy, but keep us informed. I love to hear these happy endings!
Duckling x


----------

